# Pissed Off At Myself



## BrotherJ (May 8, 2018)

TLDR: dislocated my shoulder about 8 years ago, been dealing with it ever since. Dislocated total of 4 times now over the last several years. 

Lately, my shoulder has been feeling really ****ing good. Bench press has been on point (for me) and no pain or limited ROM. I'm always focused on stretching and mobility with it via resistance bands, lateral/internal movements etc...

Annnnnnndd yesterday I'm finishing out a light back/bicep day. Feeling pretty good, confident, which is usually the universes cue to put me back in my place. Notice the lat pulldown and decide to get in a few light reps and hit the elliptical. Three sets in I decide to be a dipshit and move the weight up, sit down, pull and out pops the shoulder. Luckily, I avoided an expensive ER trip and popped it back in myself. 

Now, I'm dealing with soreness around the teres major and minor muscle, maybe even deltoid. Mobility is limited again and ROM is diminished. Probably gonna take at least a month of stretching and light work to get it back to serviceable. All because I was stupid and ignored the whole "don't lift or pull things over your head" mantra.  

Anyway, just needed to vent. I wish I could inject a giant syringe of stem cells into my shoulder and heal it like I'm ****ing Wolverine.


----------



## Intense (May 8, 2018)

I feel your pain. I am going through something very similar that just happened the other day, never dislocated it though. I believe mine was due to weighted wide grip pull ups, but not for sure. Wide grip pull ups are really the only movement that aggravates it, and some shoulder movements.


Almost feels like the pain is inside the shoulder/lat. It's hard to describe. But my mobility is definitely limited now, I can't do a side tricep hardly right now.



Hopefully yours gets to feeling better man.


----------



## dk8594 (May 8, 2018)

Sounds like you know what to do about it; just sucks it has to be done.  Quick healing, brother.


----------

